# tool bag or tool pouch?



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Hey guys, im a new apprentice to the trade and can't decide on which is the better or more efficient way to go, a tool bag or a tool pouch? Right now im using a klein 10 pocket tool pouch with my screw drivers, linesman pliers, needle nose pliers, diagonals, pipe reamer, and tape and my other pouch on the belt has channel locks, a level, small flash light, pencil, marker, terminating screw driver and room for any connectors or anything. im just wondering if thats the best way to go or if its better to carry around a tool bag and maybe take out whatever tools i'll need for the job and put them in my pocket or maybe a veto pro pac bag and just carry that? im not really sure and looking for some advice. Thanks alot to everyone!!


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

cotes17 said:


> Hey guys, im a new apprentice to the trade and can't decide on which is the better or more efficient way to go, a tool bag or a tool pouch? Right now im using a klein 10 pocket tool pouch with my screw drivers, linesman pliers, needle nose pliers, diagonals, pipe reamer, and tape and my other pouch on the belt has channel locks, a level, small flash light, pencil, marker, terminating screw driver and room for any connectors or anything. im just wondering if thats the best way to go or if its better to carry around a tool bag and maybe take out whatever tools i'll need for the job and put them in my pocket or maybe a veto pro pac bag and just carry that? im not really sure and looking for some advice. Thanks alot to everyone!!


Whatever your journeyman is using will cause him the least aggravation for you to use if he is that kind of guy. 

You will eventually need a bag and a tool pouch if you are a toolbelt kind of guy.

Alot of guys set their pouch up inside a toolbag so they can easily get to the contents while also storing other things that dont go on your toolbelt.

There are also buckets, toolboxes, tool totes, tool rolls/wraps and a whole myriad of different ways to carry your tools.


----------



## SJC Inside Wireman (Nov 11, 2011)

If your doing resi or commercial work use a pouch so you dont have to waste time going back to get supplies when you can carry them on you such as redheads,straps,self tappers and even handtools.Take it from me your boss is not going to be happy when you constintly have to waste time going up and down the ladder to get straps and screws.If your a maintenance electrician or inside wireman than a bag is ok


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I always wore a Carhartt apron when installing for the screws, anchors, wire nuts type of stuff and a small pouch on it that held dikes, screwdriver, and stripper. Level, rule, and linemen's in back pockets. And stored the rest of my tools in a bag, bags take up much less space than boxes and don't damage surfaces you are working around.


----------



## Wireman191 (Aug 28, 2011)

I bought a tool pouch my first day, Used it twice since then, resi work.
I wear carheart bibs and just take my tool bag with me. The bibs keep your clothes clean and have more then enough pockets to store most of what you need. I do mostly commercial where its hard to keep nice clothes clean for long. Just make sure they are big enough to fit over your regular clothes if you go this route


----------



## Bkessler (Feb 14, 2007)

Both, tool pouch while your working and tool bag for the tools your not using. Doesn't hurt to wear an apron with a tool pouch either.


----------



## boyelectric (Nov 11, 2011)

Best tool belt ever


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Tool carriers depend on the type of electrical work one is doing

and even then, there are _'front line'_ tools, as well as secondary requirements

~CS~


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

boyelectric said:


> Best tool belt ever


 
Spinal surgeons love guys that wear these.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

yeah that tool belt seems a bit big and could get pretty heavy


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

cotes17 said:


> yeah that tool belt seems a bit big and could get pretty heavy


 
The crazy thing is it always seemed the guys that were @5' tall and 120# were the ones with the saddlebags with every tool they owned in them.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

It's all about whats in the pouches, not what the pouch can hold. 

Before I went to trade school, I was out on a construction slab. I had two pouches. The one for walls had a hammer, pliers, side cutters, bolt cutters, crayon, nail driver, PVC cutter, tape measure and chisel driver. I had a nail pouch with a bunch of nails, couplings and tie wire. My rebar hook is always attached to it. Needless to say it was a pretty heavy belt but everything was needed. 

My other belt was for just the slab (not walls.) Pliers, PVC cutter, tape measure and crayon (both the latter for adding boxes and hats that were missed.)

I see no reason to keep a full load when I don't need it.


----------



## Pompadour (Mar 19, 2011)

i would say a tool pouch and a tool box.


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

boyelectric said:


> Best tool belt ever


I did that for my first 2 years in the trade, and on and off thereafter.

I've recently downsized my pouch. Things get jumbled and misplaced in my pockets, everything has a place in my pouch so I'm a lot more efficient with one. I can't tell you how many times I've patted myself down for a pencil, only to find it after I went to retrieve another one.

This is what I have now and I love it.

My back thanks me too.


----------



## cotes17 (Dec 19, 2011)

Pompadour said:


> i would say a tool pouch and a tool box.


is that a good way to go? having a tool box with everything in it and just taking out what you need for the job and putting it in your pouch?

im doing commercial work right now and i though my pouch on my left side would come in handy to hold all the connectors and couplings and screw and stuff but i seem to just bring the boxes with me on my lift and just pick out of there. and most of the time have my tool belt and pouches on the floor of the lift and just grab the tool i need to use. i dont wear it as much as i thought i would but i might start to wear it and get more used to not bending down to get something every time


----------



## Frasbee (Apr 7, 2008)

cotes17 said:


> is that a good way to go? having a tool box with everything in it and just taking out what you need for the job and putting it in your pouch?
> 
> im doing commercial work right now and i though my pouch on my left side would come in handy to hold all the connectors and couplings and screw and stuff but i seem to just bring the boxes with me on my lift and just pick out of there. and most of the time have my tool belt and pouches on the floor of the lift and just grab the tool i need to use. i dont wear it as much as i thought i would but i might start to wear it and get more used to not bending down to get something every time


If it's that inconvenient to wear, think about what you find uncomfortable and adjust accordingly. Its it too bulky in tight spaces? Too heavy with tools and material? Your needs will change according to whatever it is you're doing.

Most guys I know have a bag(s) and a pouch.


----------

